# Just a laugh for the day...



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love kids....and they can be so smart and funny. You have to get your laugh today from the following....

View attachment 16981


View attachment 16982


View attachment 16983


View attachment 16984


View attachment 16985


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: I remember back in school we had to write an essay about 'What is brave/courageous?' and someone just put 'This is.' on the paper and left. LOL.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

You gotta love them!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so afraid my son's name is on one of those papers!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Who change my sons name on his science paper? ound: I will swear that he turned in a science paper with God made it that way. I couldn't believe it. His teacher wrote back that he (Dwight) needed to expand his answer some.ound: You think? Those are some of the funniest I have seen in a while but my son could have written them so easily. HE IS A DOOZY. Gotta love him.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are really great! I love the finding x one. LOL.

I'm not sure how many of you have seen this, but it was the favorite thing to pass along when I was an undergrad (Chem major here). Though it's really funny how it's been embellished from the early days. When I was an undergrad the answer ended before the "So which is it?" part and it always ended with saying that the student's grade was unknown. I guess this way it's more fun. 



> Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?
> 
> Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.
> 
> ...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:becky:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL...these are funny and Lina, the hell one cracked me up!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I absolutely LOVED the answer regarding HELL. That took some thought and time to write out.*


----------

